# sparring with everyone :)



## MAfreak (Feb 1, 2016)

hello everyone!
my name is tobias and i'm a martial arts enthusiast from germany.
i started with karate and took lessons in (or watched to) many other styles to find out what are they doing differently and why (judo, jiu jitsu, kobudo, (kick)boxing, krav maga etc.).
however to introduce myself i thought it would be appropriate to post an older sparring video from a charity event which was open for every combat sportsman (or woman). 
so here it is:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 1, 2016)

welcome to Martial Talk


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 1, 2016)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Buka (Feb 1, 2016)

Welcome aboard, bro.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Feb 1, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk!

That looks like it must have been a fun day sparring at the charity event.


----------



## MAfreak (Feb 1, 2016)

thanks to you all.

yes it was fun and for taking 2-3 hours, a big challenge for ones cardio.
and afterwards one was strewn with bruises and grazes, haha!
so after recovering one felt mentally and physically stronger.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Feb 1, 2016)

Hope do see more videos.  You have good movements and solid footing, you should try to implement some sweeps to take advantage of the fact that most people have weak stances.


----------



## MAfreak (Feb 2, 2016)

thank you.  thats right, i use sweeps very rarely and could give it a try.
i have some more shorter videos and would post them later, since no one would like to watch more videos at once from a person they never even heard of, i think.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Feb 2, 2016)

MAfreak said:


> thank you.  thats right, i use sweeps very rarely and could give it a try.
> i have some more shorter videos and would post them later, since no one would like to watch more videos at once from a person they never even heard of, i think.


It's always good to see others sparring.


----------



## Jenna (Feb 2, 2016)

MAfreak said:


> hello everyone!
> my name is tobias and i'm a martial arts enthusiast from germany.
> i started with karate and took lessons in (or watched to) many other styles to find out what are they doing differently and why (judo, jiu jitsu, kobudo, (kick)boxing, krav maga etc.).
> however to introduce myself i thought it would be appropriate to post an older sparring video from a charity event which was open for every combat sportsman (or woman).
> so here it is:


Hallo Tobias welcome aboard, and which art or arts do you practice currently? x


----------



## MAfreak (Feb 2, 2016)

@JowGaWolf: great, then i will continue posting the others in a second thread. 

@Jenna: thank you. i don't practice a specific art anymore.
in the last year at my old club i was also trainer. because of a new job i sadly had to leave the beginners class i teached.
and since i also found, the private training with my partner from the same club was more effective than the karate training (sorry i know how arrogant that sounds, but at least it helped me to survive or even beat more experienced striker and grappler) i left the club later.
i built up my living room to kind of a mini dojo and go on with my own assembled close combat training which follows mostly the example of mma and krav maga.
not for belts or medals, just for fun and self-defense!


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 2, 2016)

Welcome along MAfreak. Nice outlook BTW


----------



## MAfreak (Feb 3, 2016)

thank you! yes, i often had the feeling that many students just work for their next belt-color or kata-competition but just didn't care about if they could really defend themselfes and i don't have understanding for that.


----------



## Jenna (Feb 3, 2016)

MAfreak said:


> @JowGaWolf: great, then i will continue posting the others in a second thread.
> 
> @Jenna: thank you. i don't practice a specific art anymore.
> in the last year at my old club i was also trainer. because of a new job i sadly had to leave the beginners class i teached.
> ...


Tobias, that does not sound in any way arrogant, it exactly mirrors my own experience, a few of us tried to change our training in the dojo -which did not serve us well- only to be asked to train like every one else or leave.. So we left.. best thing I ever did.  Enjoy your training, good to have you here machs gut, x


----------



## MAfreak (Feb 3, 2016)

danke! 
and now i'll take some time to click through the forums to see what other users share.


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 3, 2016)

MAfreak said:


> thank you! yes, i often had the feeling that many students just work for their next belt-color or kata-competition but just didn't care about if they could really defend themselfes and i don't have understanding for that.



Ditto.


----------



## MAfreak (Feb 4, 2016)

also some can't handle the hard truth. if you do sparring and they don't have a chance with their style, they close their eyes before it and persuade themselfs to be good fighters, because they have a brown or black belt.
as trainer i always wanted my students do learn more than "just" what the belt program says.
so basics from boxing and grappling and than just do some friendly sparring, using all this.
but its difficult to get back from this to kihon and kata...


----------

